# New Spectra® Perform Opaque Is Designed For Moisture-Wicking Apparel



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

If your shop provides activewear and teamwear to customers, Imprintables Warehouse offers Spectra® Perform Opaque, a new printable heat transfer vinyl designed for decorating on polyester performancewear, cotton, spandex, nylon, leather, and neoprene fabrics. It is ideal for any type of garment that is moisture-wicking. 

Featuring a matte finish, Perform Opaque can be used on white or light-colored garments. It has excellent stretch and rebound and can be washed up to 50 times with no loss of color vibrancy. It heat applies at lower temperatures making it ideal for heat-sensitive fabrics. Perform Clear Gloss comes in rolls approximately 20 inches wide in lengths of 1-, 5-, 10- and 25-yards. It is peeled cold.

For more information, go to SPECTRA® Perform Opaque Printable Heat Transfer Vinyl - 20" | Imprintables Warehouse.

Imprintables Warehouse is your premier online destination for apparel decorating and sign-making supplies. The online selection includes heat-applied graphics and sign materials as well as Stahls’ Hotronix heat presses. For more information, visit www.imprintables.com, or contact them at (800)-347-0068; fax (724)-583-0426; email: [email protected].


----------

